# Se te entendía estupendamente



## Vino tinto

Hola, en la frase 'En est e-mail, se te entendía estupendamente' - qué significa 'se'. Traduce en Inglés: 'In this e-mail, I understood you well' - does 'se' refer to 'in this email' or 'it', meaning, more literally, 'I understood 'it' from 'you' well'? Just nit-picking 
Gracias


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Diría que aquí actua como morfema pronominal. En esta página tienes una explicación de los usos del se.

http://www.materialesdelengua.org/LENGUA/morfologia/se/se.htm

A ver si te ayuda.


----------



## pescadora99

Creo que la traducción sería:
You were (used to be) understood well.  The se makes it passive.  Please correct me if anyone disagrees


----------



## pocholate

i would translate it as 'in this email i was able to understand you well'


----------



## Vino tinto

Hola,
Por eso, penseís que 'se' sirve para intensifcar el significado del verbo?
Gracias


----------



## San

Vino tinto said:


> Hola, en la frase 'En est e-mail, se te entendía estupendamente' - qué significa 'se'. Traduce en Inglés: 'In this e-mail, I understood you well' - does 'se' refer to 'in this email' or 'it', meaning, more literally, 'I understood 'it' from 'you' well'? Just nit-picking
> Gracias



Hi, that is an impersonal form. If I say "se te entendía bien", I avoid using the first person to mean that I understood you not because I'm pretty good understanding people, but because you wrote proper Spanish and anybody else would understand you too.


----------



## Ivy29

Vino tinto said:


> Hola, en la frase 'En est e-mail, se te entendía estupendamente' - qué significa 'se'. Traduce en Inglés: 'In this e-mail, I understood you well' - does 'se' refer to 'in this email' or 'it', meaning, more literally, 'I understood 'it' from 'you' well'? Just nit-picking
> Gracias


 
Entenderse es un verbo PRONOMINAL TAMBIÉN, el *SE* es MARCA DE PRONOMINAL
se te entiende bien= I understand you well.

SE= MARKER of pronominal
TE= IO.
bien = adverb.

Ivy294


----------



## Jellby

Yo coincido con San, en este caso se trata de una forma impersonal con "se":

"se te entiende" -> "uno te entiende" -> "te entienden" -> "la gente te entiende"

"Entenderse" puede ser pronominal, pero no veo cómo se combinaría con otro pronombre (el "te" en este caso):

"Te entiendes con fulanito"
"Tú y yo nos entendemos bien" (recíproco)
"Uno puede entenderse bien contigo"


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> Yo coincido con San, en este caso se trata de una forma impersonal con "se":
> 
> "se te entiende" -> "uno te entiende" -> "te entienden" -> "la gente te entiende"
> 
> "Entenderse" puede ser pronominal, pero no veo cómo se combinaría con otro pronombre (el "te" en este caso):
> 
> "Te entiendes con fulanito"
> "Tú y yo nos entendemos bien" (recíproco)
> "Uno puede entenderse bien contigo"


 
Maria Moliner
<<
¤ prnl. Saber lo que [se] dice: estar *acorde lo que alguien dice con un pensamiento definido, aunque los demás no lo vean claro: ‘No se dónde va a parar, pero él se entiende. No me preguntéis más: yo me entiendo’>>>
 
Ivy294


----------



## Bespelled

En mi opinion:

se entendia (a quien?--> a ti'=> te)-----------> se te entendia bien

"se" me parece reflesivo, "te" indirecto.


----------



## San

Bespelled said:


> En mi opinion:
> 
> se entendia (a quien?--> a ti'=> te)-----------> se te entendia bien
> 
> "se" me parece reflesivo, "te" indirecto.



No it isn't, it would be reflexive if he or she understood himself, it's not the case. Here you are a few examples (I'm not sure about all the grammatical categories, it's just a try):

Reflexive: Ni yo mismo me entiendo (I'm unable to understand my own feelings or behaviour)

Pronominal: Yo me entiendo (It's an excuse you can use when you haven't expressed something properly, and also you say when you are not going to tell more about something you've insinuated just before, despite someone asked you to do it)

Reciprocal: Nos entendemos ( We communicate with one another??)

Impersonal: Se le entiende lo que dice (you can say this for example about a man that, without being a blunt person who call a spade a spade, he's still understood. You can say of writers or thinkers who aren't esoteric and don't speak like politicians neither. And of course it can have a more literal meaning, like in this case where we have a non-native speaker trying to make himself understood.


----------



## Ivy29

San said:


> No it isn't, it would be reflexive if he or she understood himself, it's not the case. Here you are a few examples (I'm not sure about all the grammatical categories, it's just a try):
> 
> Reflexive: Ni yo mismo me entiendo (I'm unable to understand my own feelings or behaviour)
> 
> Pronominal: Yo me entiendo (It's an excuse you can use when you haven't expressed something properly, and also you say when you are not going to tell more about something you've insinuated just before, despite someone asked you to do it)
> 
> Reciprocal: Nos entendemos ( We communicate with one another??)
> 
> Impersonal: Se le entiende lo que dice (you can say this for example about a man that, without being a blunt person who call a spade a spade, he's still understood. You can say of writers or thinkers who aren't esoteric and don't speak like politicians neither. And of course it can have a more literal meaning, like in this case where we have a non-native speaker trying to make himself understood.


 

<<*Se te entendía estupendamente>>>*
This is the original sentence.
FIRST it cannot be IMPERSONAL DIRECT sentence because it should be in THIRD PERSON SINGULAR and the verb LOCKED in SINGULAR. The nominal phrase after the verb is a DIRECT OBJECT but you could replace it with a INDIRECT CLITIC pronoun ( LES/LES).

TO BE IMPERSONAL DIRECT SENTENCE it should be:

se entendía al ( a+el) hombre perfectamente
Se *le *entendía perfectamente.
SE entendía a los hombres perfectamente
Se *les* entendía perfectamente.

THE 'SE' is JUST A MARKER of the IMPERSONAL ACTIVE construction as it is in the passive-reflexive construction.
As a PRONOMINAL VERB ENTENDERSE. you can use : ME,SE, NOS, OS, TE.
SE me entiende
SE te entiende
SE NOS ENTIENDE
SE OS ENTIENDE
SE LE/LES ENTIENDE.

Ivy294


----------



## Ivy29

San said:


> No it isn't, it would be reflexive if he or she understood himself, it's not the case. Here you are a few examples (I'm not sure about all the grammatical categories, it's just a try):
> 
> Reflexive: Ni yo mismo me entiendo (I'm unable to understand my own feelings or behaviour)
> 
> Pronominal: Yo me entiendo (It's an excuse you can use when you haven't expressed something properly, and also you say when you are not going to tell more about something you've insinuated just before, despite someone asked you to do it)
> 
> *YO ME ENTIENDO is a passive-REFLEXIVE as JUAN SE LAVA*
> 
> Reciprocal: Nos entendemos ( We communicate with one another??) *MUTUAMENTE*
> 
> Impersonal: Se le entiende lo que dice (you can say this for example about a man that, without being a blunt person who call a spade a spade, he's still understood. You can say of writers or thinkers who aren't esoteric and don't speak like politicians neither. And of course it can have a more literal meaning, like in this case where we have a non-native speaker trying to make himself understood.


.

*Read my previous post.*

*Ivy294*


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> <<*Se te entendía estupendamente>>>*
> This is the original sentence.
> FIRST it cannot be IMPERSONAL DIRECT sentence because it should be in THIRD PERSON SINGULAR and the *verb LOCKED in SINGULAR*.


 

¿Qué quieres decir con que el verbo debe estar en singular? El verbo de hecho ESTÁ en singular. Y tercera persona. 

¿Qué quieres decir con "the verb locked"?
¿Encerró el qué?


----------



## lazarus1907

Una frase es impersonal cuando tiene sujeto cero:
Con verbos típicamente impersonales ("llueve, nieva, etc").
Con verbos que pueden funcionar como impersonales ("hay cosas").
Con verbos con "se" cuando funcionan como intransitivos, copulativos, o transitivos con C.D. de persona introducido por "a" ("se trabaja duro aquí", "se está calentito aquí", "se nombró a los candidatos").
Sin embargo, no son impersonales:
Las pasivas reflejas.
Frases como "uno se divierte", donde el sujeto explícito es "uno".
Frases como "A veces no sabes qué hacer", dondel el sujeto implícito es "tú", aunque tenga un valor generalizador.
"Se te entendía estupendamente" es impersonal, porque el verbo funciona como intransitivo. Sin embargo:
"Se te entendía estupendamente lo que decías" es pasiva refleja.


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> ¿Qué quieres decir con que el verbo debe estar en singular? El verbo de hecho ESTÁ en singular. Y tercera persona.
> 
> ¿Qué quieres decir con "the verb locked"?
> ¿Encerró el qué?


 
EL 'SE' es marcador de las IMPERSONALES ACTIVAS y de las 'pasivas',
en las impersonales activas el verbo tiene que IR EN SINGULAR y en tercera persona singular.
En las pasivas el verbo concuerda con su sujeto gramatical, también sólo se usa en terceras personas SINGULAR y PLURAL.
Se *esperan* chubascos ( PASIVA) sujeto chubascos plural.
Se respeta a los ancianos
Se respeta al anciano. El verbo se bloquea en singular, y *a los ancianos* es OBJETO DIRECTO.
SE RESPETAN los ancianos PASIVA. Los ancianos son respetados por alguien.
SE RESPETA el anciano PASIVA.
Juan se lava = REFLEXIVA, Juan se lava a si mismo.

Ivy294


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> en las impersonales activas el verbo tiene que IR EN SINGULAR y en tercera persona singular.


 
Bien, el verbo en la frase en cuestión va en singular y tercera persona.


> El verbo se bloquea en singular,


 
Exacto, el verbo está bloqueado en singular.

Se les entiende.
Se te entiende.




> <<*Se te entendía estupendamente>>>*
> This is the original sentence.
> FIRST it cannot be IMPERSONAL DIRECT sentence because it should be in THIRD PERSON SINGULAR and the verb LOCKED in SINGULAR. The nominal phrase after the verb is a DIRECT OBJECT but you could replace it with a INDIRECT CLITIC pronoun ( LES/LES).


 
Esto lo has dicho arriba. Esta frase es impersonal. Lo argumentas arriba, pero en este apartado argumentas todo lo contrario.


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> Bien, el verbo en la frase en cuestión va en singular y tercera persona.
> 
> 
> Exacto, el verbo está bloqueado en singular.
> 
> Se les entiende.
> Se te entiende.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esto lo has dicho arriba. Esta frase es impersonal. Lo argumentas arriba, pero en este apartado argumentas todo lo contrario.


 
SE TE ENTIENDE es muy distinta =  PRONOMINAL

SE LE *ENTIENDE* ( Se entiende al traductor) Impersonal activa
SE LES *ENTIENDE*  IMPERSONAL ACTIVA con pronombres clíticos
Se *entiende* a los traductores. Impersonal activa.

Ivy294


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> SE TE ENTIENDE es muy distinta = PRONOMINAL
> 
> SE LE *ENTIENDE* ( Se entiende al traductor) Impersonal activa
> SE LES *ENTIENDE* IMPERSONAL ACTIVA con pronombres clíticos
> Se *entiende* a los traductores. Impersonal activa.
> 
> Ivy294


 
En este caso y para no variar mi marido diría: la gallina.


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> En este caso y para no variar mi marido diría: la gallina.


 

No sé que quieres decir con eso de la gallina ??

Ivy294


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> No sé que quieres decir con eso de la gallina ??
> 
> Ivy294


Ivy, es una broma, se dice cuando la "explicación" no es comprensible.


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> Ivy, es una broma, se dice cuando la "explicación" no es comprensible.


 

¿Que no entiendes ?

y qué no comprendes?

Hay tres tipos de SE que tienen características  propias
1-SE IMPERSONAL ACTIVO con verbo inmovilizado en SINGULAR y en tercera person SINGULAR, Quiere decir que no cambia ya que es IMPERSONAL, La frase nominal de persona lleva la preposición 'A personal de OBJETO DIRECTO con personas. Se entiende *a *los foristas / se entiende al forista.
2-SE PASIVA TERCERA PERSONA SINGULAR y PLURAL
Se esperan los premios ( PREMIOS es PLURAL verbo en plural) este se es marcador así como el 'SE' del IMPERSONAL activo, no tienen ninguna función gramatical.
3-SE REFLEXIVO = Juan se lava las manos es reflexivo y complemento INDIRECTO. Todos llevan SE pero son muy distintos.

Ivy294


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> ¿Que no entiendes ?
> 
> y qué no comprendes?


 
Ivy, yo lo entiendo todo perfectamente. Repites siempre lo mismo, pero no te lees los posts.

¿Has leído el post de Lazarus? Sólo es un ejemplo, ya que todos hemos dicho más o menos lo mismo, esta frase *es impersonal*.


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> Ivy, yo lo entiendo todo perfectamente. Repites siempre lo mismo, pero no te lees los posts.
> 
> ¿Has leído el post de Lazarus? Sólo es un ejemplo, ya que todos hemos dicho más o menos lo mismo, esta frase *es impersonal*.


 
¿Cómo puede ser IMPERSONAL ACTIVA si solo se usa en tercera persona
SE/le/les
*A EXCEPCIÓN que tu creas que 'TE' es de tercera persona. Claro que leo las respuestas LO que NO PUEDO LEER es que 'TE' sea de TERCERA PERSONA. NO, NUNCA*.
YO repito hasta que tú me convenzas que 'TE' pronombre átono es de TERCERA PERSONA, ¿ entiendes?

Ivy294


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> ¿Cómo puede ser IMPERSONAL ACTIVA si solo se usa en tercera persona


 
Ivy, la última intentona: *es el verbo que debe estar en tercera persona*, *no el pronombre.*

*La frase es impersonal.*


----------



## Dama de noche

Ivy29 said:


> 1-SE IMPERSONAL ACTIVO con verbo inmovilizado en SINGULAR y en tercera person SINGULAR, Quiere decir que no cambia ya que es IMPERSONAL, La frase nominal de persona lleva la preposición 'A personal de OBJETO DIRECTO con personas. Se entiende *a *los foristas / se entiende al forista.
> 
> Ivy294



Se entiende a Pablo, se entiende a "ti", se te entiende.


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> Ivy, la última intentona: *es el verbo que debe estar en tercera persona*, *no el pronombre.*
> 
> *La frase es impersonal.*


 
*El IMPERSONAL ACTIVO*

En sus clíticos NO PUEDEN SER de SEGUNDA o PRIMERA personas.
POR la SENCILLA razón de que el verbo está BLOQUEADO en TERCERA PERSONA. Tendrías que ser el *MAGO MERLIN* para aplicarle la persona que no puede referirse al verbo INMOVILIZADO.
Se respeta a los ancianos  ( SE LES RESPETA).
SE RESPETA AL ANCIANO ( se le respeta)
No me vengas a decir que SE TE ENTENDÍA ES TERCERA PERSONA  con 'TE' se te entendía *a ti en castellano es tu, segunda persona. Tan cierto es que me gustaría que me escribieras la frase  sin el clítico con el mismo formato de:  a los ancianos a ver si LO PUEDES HACER. Te recuerdo : ME es para la primera persona; TE para la segunda persona; se, le,para tercera persona singular; nos para primera plural; os para la segunda plural y SE, LES para la tercera plural. Esto es el esquema cierto de los pronombres átonos en castellano que están en cualquier libro de gramática.*
*No puedo leer ni entender cosas que son ILÓGICAS en castellano, y mucho menos CONFUNDIR a los estudiantes.*
*AHORA, A usted se le entendía, es tan correcto como si fuera tercera persona pero CON 'TE' , ¡mamola!.*


*Ivy294.*


----------



## heidita

San said:


> Hi, that is an impersonal form.


 


Jellby said:


> Yo coincido con San, en este caso se trata de una forma impersonal con "se":


 


lazarus1907 said:


> "Se te entendía estupendamente" es impersonal, porque el verbo funciona como intransitivo.


 


Dama de noche said:


> Se entiende a Pablo, se entiende a "ti", se te entiende.


 
Ivy, todos los que hemos participado en este hilo estamos de acuerdo, *es impersonal*. 
Debes también revisar la _posibilidad _de estar equivocado y tener en cuenta que tanto Jellby como Lazarus son los grandes especialistas en gramática de esta página. Sin menospreciar a los demás, por supuesto.


----------



## Ivy29

Dama de noche said:


> Se entiende a Pablo, se entiende a "ti", se te entiende.


 
Esta oración no es *IMPERSONAL ACTIVA*. Puedes leer mi anterior respuesta.
 Se entiende a PABLO es tercera persona ( a él) pero *JAMÁS ,  SE TE ENTIENDE a Pablo, a menos que estés creando un NUEVO español. Que lo dudo.*

Ivy294


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> *¡mamola!.*
> 
> 
> *Ivy294.*


 
¿Te refieres a Randy Mamola, gran corredor de Motos?


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> Ivy, todos los que hemos participado en este hilo estamos de acuerdo, *es impersonal*.
> Debes también revisar la _posibilidad _de estar equivocado y tener en cuenta que tanto Jellby como Lazarus son los grandes especialistas en gramática de esta página. Sin menospreciar a los demás, por supuesto.


 
*No, amigo, tengo claridad sobre los IMPERSONALES activos. Por qué no pones la oración con el formato estándar de : A LOS ANCIANOS, por qué no lo haces ???? a ver si me equivoco, o que lazarus o JELLBY me la pongan en este formato, PUES VEO claro que tú no puedes.*

Ivy294


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> ¿Te refieres a Randy Mamola, gran corredor de Motos?


 
*MAMOLA* es un regionalismo que quiere decir ( NI POR LAS CURVAS) acepto que 'TE' se refiera a TERCERA persona en castellano, claro.
Ivy294


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> *No, amiga, tengo claridad sobre los IMPERSONALES activos. Por qué no pones la oración con el formato estándar de : A LOS ANCIANOS, por qué no lo haces ???? a ver si me equivoco, o que lazarus o JELLBY me la pongan en este formato, PUES VEO claro que tú no puedes.*
> 
> Ivy294


 
Veamos, amigo, identifica el sujeto , por favor. Si no es impersonal, habrá sujeto. Esperamos tu respuesta impacientemente.

Te quiero recordar el post anterior, tanto Jellby como Lazarus identifican la oración como impersonal.


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> Veamos, amigo, identifica el sujeto , por favor. Si no es impersonal, habrá sujeto. Esperamos tu respuesta impacientemente.
> 
> Te quiero recordar el post anterior, tanto Jellby como Lazarus identifican la oración como impersonal.


 
La sola palabra lo dice pero. Desde muy, niño, en el colegio se lo que impersonal. Lo que no acepto es que sea IMPERSONAL ACTIVA.
Donde se calla el sujeto intencionalmente es IMPERSONAL, PERO, PERO IMPERSONAL  ACTIVA tiene unas reglas muy precisas en castellano. 

Se lava las manos
Se robó un carro ( IMPERSONAL de intención) 
SE TE entendió estupendamente, Es pronominal. Mira en un diccionario.
LO QUE NO HAS PODIDO es colocarla en el FORMATO estándar de las IMPERSONALES ACTIVAS. No me preguntes tonterías, escribe la oración en este formato :

*Se respeta a los ancianos= Se les respeta*
*Se respeta al anciano= SE LE RESPETA*
Por qué no lo haces amigo ???? *o es que no puedes*.???
SERÁ QUE EL 'TE' no te da para ello????

Ivy294


----------



## Jellby

Ivy29 said:


> *Se respeta a los ancianos= Se les respeta*
> *Se respeta al anciano= SE LE RESPETA*
> Por qué no lo haces amigo ???? *o es que no puedes*.???
> SERÁ QUE EL 'TE' no te da para ello????



Disculpa, pero a veces me resulta difícil entenderte.

¿Quieres decir que "se le respeta" es impersonal porque puede sustituirse el "le" por "al anciano" y queda "se respeta al anciano"?

Si es eso, entonces "se te respeta" tampoco sería impersonal. Pero no, la cuestión es que "te" en general no se puede sustituir, como mucho se puede duplicar".

¿"Se le entiende" sí sería impersonal?
se le entiende = se entiende al anciano


----------



## mhp

Juan dice a José: Se entiende a María.
  José dice a María: Juan ha dicho que se te entiende.


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> Disculpa, pero a veces me resulta difícil entenderte.
> 
> ¿Quieres decir que "se le respeta" es impersonal porque puede sustituirse el "le" por "al anciano" y queda "se respeta al anciano"?
> 
> Si es eso, entonces "se te respeta" tampoco sería impersonal. Pero no, la cuestión es que "te" en general no se puede sustituir, como mucho se puede duplicar".
> 
> ¿"Se le entiende" sí sería impersonal?
> se le entiende = se entiende al anciano


 
Me has entendido algo. El problema con el 'SE' reflexivo o personal es que en las pasivas y en la IMPERSONALES ACTIVAS es UNICAMENTE un marcador, no tiene NINGUNA funcion gramatical, no asi en Juan se lava que es OBJETO DIRECTO el 'SE', y cuando se completa con las manos = JUAN se lava las manos = 'SE' OBJETO INDIRECTO.

Se respeta al anciano es IMPERSONAL porque el verbo 'RESPETA' permanece INMOVILIZADO en SINGULAR, tercera persona, y se añade la preposicion 'a' personal del complemento DIRECTO= A LOS ANCIANOS, ES norma aceptada en todas las gramáticas que los clíticos ( INDIRECTOS = LE. LES pueden reemplazar a los ancianos = LES y al anciano = LE a una frase DIRECTA. ÚNICAMENTE con PRONOMBRES DE TERCERA pues el verbo inmovilizado esta en tercera persona. ES POR ESO QUE NO PUEDES en la oración de marras volverla IMPERSONAL conservando 'TE' pues este pronombre átono no es tercera, pero sí usando la norma *se entendía a los ancianos* = *SE LES ENTENDÍA*, que sí es IMPERSONAL ACTIVA. ESTA muy DISTINTA GRAMATICALMENTE a SE TE ENTENDÍA estupendamente, que para mí es una PRONOMINAL pero no una IMPERSONAL. ESo es todo.


*SE TE ENTENDÍA estupendamente* puede ser UNA MEDIA, TE= IO y alguien no identificado de tercera persona TE ENTENDÍA A TI estupendamente ( PRONOMINAL pues 'TE' funciona gramaticalmente) no así el SE de las pasivas e IMPERSONALES que sólo funciona como MARCADOR.

Ivy294


----------



## lazarus1907

Ivy29 said:


> La sola palabra lo dice pero. Desde muy, niño, en el colegio se lo que impersonal. Lo que no acepto es que sea IMPERSONAL ACTIVA.
> Donde se calla el sujeto intencionalmente es IMPERSONAL, PERO, PERO IMPERSONAL ACTIVA tiene unas reglas muy precisas en castellano.


No estoy familiarizado con la terminología de "impersonal *activa*", así que no te lo voy a discutir.

Parece que todos estamos de acuerdo en que el verbo en las impersonales está inmovilizado en tercera persona de singular. Tampoco hay desacuerdo aquí.

Lo que no entiendo es por qué los clíticos que acompañan al verbo también tienen que ir forzosamente en tercera persona para que la frase sea impersonal:

Al anciano se le respeta.
A mí se me respeta.

Para mí ambas son impersonales, porque ninguna tiene sujeto gramatical, y la única diferencia es que el complemento directo de la primera está en tercera persona (como su clítico), y el de la segunda oración está en primera persona.

¿O es que se me ha escapado algo?


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> Me has entendido algo.


 
Jellby, vamos avanzando algo. Yo sigo sin enterarme, pero ya se sabe, las mujeres....


----------



## Jellby

Ivy29 said:


> *SE TE ENTENDÍA estupendamente* puede ser UNA MEDIA, TE= IO y alguien no identificado de tercera persona TE ENTENDÍA A TI estupendamente ( PRONOMINAL pues 'TE' funciona gramaticalmente) no así el SE de las pasivas e IMPERSONALES que sólo funciona como MARCADOR.



Es muy distinto "te entiende estupendamente" (alguien no especificado, 3.ª persona), que "se te entiende estupendamente" (nadie en particular, todos a la vez...). La segunda es, para mí, claramente una impersonal, con el verbo en tercera persona y sin sujeto.



> se entendía a los ancianos = SE LES ENTENDÍA, que sí es IMPERSONAL ACTIVA. ESTA muy DISTINTA GRAMATICALMENTE a SE TE ENTENDÍA estupendamente, que para mí es una PRONOMINAL pero no una IMPERSONAL. ESo es todo.



No veo la diferencia en el significado de la frase. Es lo mismo "se le entendía (a él)" que "se te entendía (a ti)". La única diferencia es que en tercera persona puedes poner explícito el complemento y eliminar el pronombre "le", mientras que en segunda (o en primera) no, pero esto no tiene nada que ver con el hecho de que la oración sea impersonal o no, es algo general:

Le doy un regalo = Doy un regalo a mi primo 
Te doy un regalo = Doy un regalo a ti


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:


> No estoy familiarizado con la terminología de "impersonal *activa*", así que no te lo voy a discutir.
> 
> Parece que todos estamos de acuerdo en que el verbo en las impersonales está inmovilizado en tercera persona de singular. Tampoco hay desacuerdo aquí.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es por qué los clíticos que acompañan al verbo también tienen que ir forzosamente en tercera persona para que la frase sea impersonal:
> 
> Al anciano se le respeta. = Se respeta a los ancianos ( verbo en singular)
> 
> Aunque no tiene SUJETO, el verbo está en tercera persona ( SINGULAR), tanto es así que si tu tratas de poner tu oración en plural no puedes.
> 
> me respeto
> te respetas
> se respeta ( tercera persona singular)
> a mí se me respeta (tercera persona del verbo) se respeta a quién ? a mí primera persona ( Yo= ME, A mí) aquí alguien SIN MENCIONAR ( impersonal) debe producir una acción de respeto a mí, pero el agente de producir RESPETO existe aunque NO SE MENCIONE. LO QUE va en contra del IMPERSONAL ACTIVO que sólo produce un complemento directo en tercera persona. CAMBIEMOS a mí por =LAZARUS ( pues tú no dices se respeta a mí) = SE respeta a Lazarus= SE LE RESPETA. La norma es que pueden ser reemplazados por los clíticos de tercera LE, LES. ESta es la norma que yo conozco. Pero si tu tienes otra sobre los IMPERSONALES ACTIVOS de persona, bienvenido.
> 
> Ivy294


----------



## Jellby

Ivy29 said:


> a mí se me respeta (tercera persona del verbo) se respeta a quién ? a mí primera persona ( Yo= ME, A mí) aquí alguien SIN MENCIONAR ( impersonal) debe producir una acción de respeto a mí, pero el agente de producir RESPETO existe aunque NO SE MENCIONE. LO QUE va en contra del IMPERSONAL ACTIVO que sólo produce un complemento directo en tercera persona. CAMBIEMOS a mí por =LAZARUS ( pues tú no dices se respeta a mí) = SE respeta a Lazarus= SE LE RESPETA. La norma es que pueden ser reemplazados por los clíticos de tercera LE, LES. ESta es la norma que yo conozco. Pero si tu tienes otra sobre los IMPERSONALES ACTIVOS de persona, bienvenido.



Creo que no tiene mucho sentido eso de que una oración "impersonal activa" (sea lo que sea eso) tenga que llevar los clíticos en tercera persona. Los clíticos van en función del complemento, y obviamente si el complemento es una primera o segunda persona, no se pueden poner pronombres de tercera persona, pero el sentido gramatical no varía.

Lo único que se me ocurre para poderlo conciliar, es que hagamos diferencias entre verbos transitivos e intransitivos y que lo que tú uses el término "impersonal activo" para distinguirlo de las pasivas reflejas.

Se respeta a los ancianos -> verbo transitivo, "a los ancianos" es OD, impersonal
Se les respeta -> sustituimos "a los ancianos" por "les". Aun que sea OD, es aceptado por ser impersonal con "se".
Se me respeta -> Ahora el OD soy yo, claro que no puedo poner el pronombre en tercera persona, pero sigue siendo una oración impersonal.

Se pintan fachadas a domicilio -> verbo transitivo, pero no es impersonal por que el verbo concuerda con el complemento, es una pasiva refleja. Cuando el objeto no es una persona suele preferirse esta forma.
Se las pinta a domicilio -> sustituimos "fachadas" por su pronombre... ahora la hemos convertido en impersonal (verbo en singular) ¿Es esto lo que quieres decir?

Se le dan regalos -> el verbo sigue siendo transitivo, pero la persona es ahora el OI, es una pasiva refleja, igual que arriba... Lo pasaría muy mal si tuviera que sustituir "regalos" por un pronombre, con lo que se hace difícil convertirla en impersonal.
Se me dan regalos -> lo mismo de lo mismo.

Se huye del enemigo -> verbo intransitivo. Oración impersonal, no hay OI ni OD, no se puede poner como pasiva refleja precisamente porque no hay OD.

(¿Algún ejemplo con verbo intransitivo con OI?)


----------



## mhp

Jellby said:


> (¿Algún ejemplo con verbo intransitivo con OI?)



los pies no le llegan al suelo


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> Creo que no tiene mucho sentido eso de que una oración "impersonal activa" (sea lo que sea eso) tenga que llevar los clíticos en tercera persona. Los clíticos van en función del complemento, y obviamente si el complemento es una primera o segunda persona, no se pueden poner pronombres de tercera persona, pero el sentido gramatical no varía.
> 
> Lo único que se me ocurre para poderlo conciliar, es que hagamos diferencias entre verbos transitivos e intransitivos y que lo que tú uses el término "impersonal activo" para distinguirlo de las pasivas reflejas.
> 
> Se respeta a los ancianos -> verbo transitivo, "a los ancianos" es OD, impersonal
> Se les respeta -> sustituimos "a los ancianos" por "les". Aun que sea OD, es aceptado por ser impersonal con "se".
> Se me respeta -> Ahora el OD soy yo, claro que no puedo poner el pronombre en tercera persona, pero sigue siendo una oración impersonal.
> 
> Se pintan fachadas a domicilio -> verbo transitivo, pero no es impersonal por que el verbo concuerda con el complemento, es una pasiva refleja. Cuando el objeto no es una persona suele preferirse esta forma.
> Se las pinta a domicilio -> sustituimos "fachadas" por su pronombre... ahora la hemos convertido en impersonal (verbo en singular) ¿Es esto lo que quieres decir?
> 
> *Sí es impersonal pero NO IMPERSONAL ACTIVA, aquí se CALLA FACHADAS =SUJETO.*
> 
> 
> Se le dan regalos -> el verbo sigue siendo transitivo, pero la persona es ahora el OI, es una pasiva refleja, igual que arriba... Lo pasaría muy mal si tuviera que sustituir "regalos" por un pronombre, con lo que se hace difícil convertirla en impersonal.
> Se me dan regalos -> lo mismo de lo mismo.
> 
> *Se lava con jabón= SE OD; se lava las manos con jabón, SE= IO MANOS = OD.*
> *Me lavo con Jabón = ME= OD*
> *Me lavos la cara con jabón = ME = OI CARA = OD*
> *Te lavas con JABÓN = TE = OD*
> *Te lavas el cuerpo con jabón = TE = OI CUERPO= OD TODAS REFLEXIVAS.*
> 
> Se huye del enemigo -> verbo intransitivo. Oración impersonal, no hay OI ni OD, no se puede poner como pasiva refleja precisamente porque no hay OD.
> 
> Llover, nevar, tronar, etc ( fenómenos de la naturaleza) son IMPERSONALES pero tienen SUJETO (= INTERNO= Lluvia, nieve, TRUENOS). Los verbos intransitivos, se vive con trabajo, se vive bien aquí, se duerme bien allí, etc som IMPERSONALES pero NO IMPERSONALES ACTIVOS; lOS VERBOS HACER, haber Y ser : HACE CALOR, HUBO FIESTAS, ES TEMPRANO TAMBIÉN SON IMPERSONALES pero NO impersonales activas.
> 
> (¿Algún ejemplo con verbo intransitivo con OI?)


 
*Sorry Jellby, Se me respeta no es IMPERSONAL ACTIVA.*
*Es impersonal en cuanto no se menciona quién lo hace pero el agente está ahí, es una pronominal se MEDIA.No creo qu tú al decir se me respeta no estás recibiendo el respeto de alguien o demandándolo. Pues para ser reflexiva se debe añadir a sí mismo.*
*Dividir este TEMA bien difícil en verbos transitivos o intransitivos no es prudente es mejor aceptar lo que dice M. Seco, Gili Gaya, etc.*

LOS CLÍTICOS en las IMPERSONALES ACTIVAS van en tercera persona.

*También EL 'SE' pasa a SUJETO IMPERSONAL equivalente al castellano antiguo OME, INGLÉS ONE, Alemán MAN. Se dice, se ruega, se prohibe, se canta, One sings.*
Ivy294


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> Creo que no tiene mucho sentido eso de que una oración OD.
> 
> (¿Algún ejemplo con verbo intransitivo con OI?)


 
Pedro se murió, PEDRO sujeto y paciente del verbo morir.

Me respeta
TE respeta
SE RESPETA
NOS respetan
OS RESPETAN

se me respeta, aquí hay dos PRONOMBRES átonos 'SE' y 'ME'
se ME respeta la acción de respeto  originada en SE ( DESCONOCIDO intencionalmente) recae EN MÍ.
SE TE RESPETA , la acción recae EN TÍ. ditto
SE NOS RESPETAN los derechos. a nosotros ditto
SE OS RESPETAN los derechos, a vosotros ditto.
Gili y Gaya prefiere usar el SUJETO INDETERMINADO de la IMPERSONAL ACTIVA, sujeto INTENCIONALMENTE ignorado, y sujeto sin interés.

Ivy294.


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> Creo que no tiene mucho sentido eso de que una oración "impersonal activa" (sea lo que sea eso) tenga que llevar los clíticos en tercera persona. Los clíticos van en función del complemento, y obviamente si el complemento es una primera o segunda persona, no se pueden poner pronombres de tercera persona, pero el sentido gramatical no varía.>>>>
> Si lo tiene. Gili y Gaya en su libro de sintaxis explica la encrucijada del SE PASIVAS, IMPERSONALES y REFLEXIVAS con un sencillo ejemplo.
> CUANDO EL SUJETO ERA PERSONA se presentaba la AMBIGÜEDAD
> SE ayudan los estudiantes lo mismo puede significar acción RECÍPROCA o PASIVA ( Los estudiantes son ayudados) desde el SGLO XV se empieza a notar este problema y se resuelve colocando el VERBO en SINGULAR, acompañado del sujeto PASIVO con la preposición 'A' (= se ayuda a los estudiantes, con lo cual se logra distinguirla ( la oración) de las recíprocas y de las pasivas pues el verbo INMOVILIZADO en singular pierde la concordancia y se convierte en COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO ( ACTIVO) de sujeto INDETERMINADO (= IMPERSONAL ACTIVA por llevar COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO). a los estudiantes.
> 
> *CON COSAS*
> SE vende botellas ( aquí un sujeto indeterminado vende las botellas) IMpersonal activa)
> SE VENDEN BOTELLAS= aquí las botellas son vendidas IMPERSONAL PASIVA. ( concertando el sujeto pasivo con el verbo).
> Se alquila habitaciones. ( un sujeto indeterminado alquila las habitaciones) IMPERSONAL ACTIVA) *HABITACIONES OBJETO DIRECTO.*
> SE alquilan habitaciones, aquí el sujeto pasivo habitaciones son alquiladas.
> IMPERSONAL PASIVA. *HABITACIONES = SUJETO.*
> *Las reflexivas usan LOS PRONOMBRES ÁTONOS ME, TE, SE, NOS, OS.*
> 
> Ivy294


----------



## Jellby

Vale. De tu último mensaje deduzco que lo que tú llamas "impersonal pasiva" es lo que otros llamamos "pasiva refleja" y lo que tú llamas "impersonal activa" es "impersonal con 'se'".

En la distinción entre "se vende botellas" y "se vende*n* botellas" estoy de acuerdo. Cuando el objeto directo es persona, se prefiere la impersonal, cuando es cosa suele preferirse la pasiva refleja.

Ahora bien, sigo sin estar de acuerdo en que "se le respeta" es impersonal y "se me respeta" no lo es. ¿Podría ser que estuvieras considerando el verbo "respetarse" como pronominal, cosa que no sé si es normal en otros países, pero en España no? Cambiemos de verbo por otro con el que sí creo que ocurre esto. En España "robar" no es pronominal, mientras que en América sí se usa "robarse".

"Se roba a los ancianos"

En España es impersonal, el "se" no hace referencia a nadie, quiere decir que hay gente (indeterminada) que roba a los ancianos. En otros países podría significar que alguien concreto (aunque no especificado en la oración) roba a los ancianos, como si dijera "Perico se roba una moto" (un poco traído por los pelos, me temo).

¿Podrías copiar algún párrafo donde se explique que los clíticos de una impersonal (aparte del "se") deben ir en tercera persona?


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> Vale. De tu último mensaje deduzco que lo que tú llamas "impersonal pasiva" es lo que otros llamamos "pasiva refleja" y lo que tú llamas "impersonal activa" es "impersonal con 'se'".
> 
> En la distinción entre "se vende botellas" y "se vende*n* botellas" estoy de acuerdo. Cuando el objeto directo es persona, se prefiere la impersonal, cuando es cosa suele preferirse la pasiva refleja.
> 
> Ahora bien, sigo sin estar de acuerdo en que "se le respeta" es impersonal y "se me respeta" no lo es. ¿Podría ser que estuvieras considerando el verbo "respetarse" como pronominal, cosa que no sé si es normal en otros países, pero en España no? Cambiemos de verbo por otro con el que sí creo que ocurre esto. En España "robar" no es pronominal, mientras que en América sí se usa "robarse".
> 
> "Se roba a los ancianos"
> 
> En España es impersonal, el "se" no hace referencia a nadie, quiere decir que hay gente (indeterminada) que roba a los ancianos. En otros países podría significar que alguien concreto (aunque no especificado en la oración) roba a los ancianos, como si dijera "Perico se roba una moto" (un poco traído por los pelos, me temo).
> 
> ¿Podrías copiar algún párrafo donde se explique que los clíticos de una impersonal (aparte del "se") deben ir en tercera persona?


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> Vale. De tu último mensaje deduzco que lo que tú llamas "impersonal pasiva" es lo que otros llamamos "pasiva refleja" y lo que tú llamas "impersonal activa" es "impersonal con 'se'".
> 
> *Lo que Gil y Gaya llama en su libro: IMPERSONAL ACTIVA e IMPERSONAL PASIVA. que no es dificil de entender la una del otro.*
> 
> 
> Ahora bien, sigo sin estar de acuerdo en que "se le respeta" es impersonal y "se me respeta" no lo es. ¿Podría ser que estuvieras considerando el verbo "respetarse" como pronominal, cosa que no sé si es normal en otros países, pero en España no? Cambiemos de verbo por otro con el que sí creo que ocurre esto. En España "robar" no es pronominal, mientras que en América sí se usa "robarse".
> 
> Aquí en Colombia RESPETARSE es saber comportarse de manera que su IMAGEN no sufra mengua, desdoro o desmedro. Juan se respeta mucho y no anda por ahí dando lora o caído de la perra(borracho). Creo que en España también se usa en este sentido. RESPETAR es un verbo transitivo y en este uso es pronominal y reflexivo
> Yo me rspeto, tu te respetas, el se respeta mucho.
> Me respeto, te respetas, se respeta.
> Al decir *se me respeta,. simplemente calla el agente ( Impersonal) PERO ACTIVA NO, ese sujeto callado produce una acción en ME = a mí, en este pueblo se me respeta mucho, queriendo significar que la gente del pueblo le guarda respeto y consideración por las razones que fuesen.*
> *Tú no dirías SE respeta a los ancianos = se me respeta ME por ancianos ?? no lo creo.*
> *se me les respeta, que sería un dativo ético de interés que es otro cuento pero el ME ahí sólo señalaría que el HABLANTE participa del respeto debido a los ancianos*
> 
> Gili Gaya, pág. 129, numeral 105. " se le agobia al estudiante ( se le agobia) Al reproducirlos por un pronombre se ve el carácter complementerio el estudiante. ESte complemento es acusativo, puesto que le y les es a menudo, en español moderno, acusativos. En el femenino el acusativo es LA. Y si decimos *se obsequiaron las señoras, tomaría un sentido reflexivo.>>>>*
> 
> *Los dos casos en que SE es MARCADOR sin función GRAMATICAL, la PASIVA en tercera persona y la IMPERSONAL ACTIVA, en tercera persona singular. La primera tiene sujeto y concuerda con el verbo en número, y la segunda tiene complemento directo con 'A' y sujeto indeterminado. Ambas en tercera persona. *
> *Es para mí lógico usar los pronombres átonos de tercera con un marcador de TERCERA = SE y un VERBO inmovilizado en singular TERCERA PERSONA. No he leído que se usen otros pronombres átonos con SE IMPERSONAL ACTIVA y los que se reemplazan son le, les, la, las.*
> 
> ¿Podrías copiar algún párrafo donde se explique que los clíticos de una impersonal (aparte del "se") deben ir en tercera persona?


Lee a Gil y Gaya más arriba.

Ivy294


----------



## Jellby

Ivy29 said:


> Lee a Gil y Gaya más arriba.



Por lo que has puesto, yo sólo entiendo que se admite el uso de "le/les", aun cuando sea acusativo, en impersonales con "se" (impersonales activas). El único pronombre forzoso de tercera persona que veo es el "se".

Si dices "en este pueblo se me respeta" también puedes decir "en este pueblo se les respeta" o "en este pueblo se respeta a los ancianos" o incluso "en este pueblo se nos respeta a los ancianos", incluyéndote a ti mismo en "los ancianos", es todo lo mismo.

Como ya he dicho, el hecho de que "me" y "te" no se puedan, en general, sustituir por el objeto explícito no tiene nada que ver con la impersonal, es algo habitual.


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> Por lo que has puesto, yo sólo entiendo que se admite el uso de "le/les", aun cuando sea acusativo, en impersonales con "se" (impersonales activas). El único pronombre forzoso de tercera persona que veo es el "se".
> 
> Si dices "en este pueblo se me respeta" también puedes decir "en este pueblo se les respeta" o "en este pueblo se respeta a los ancianos" o incluso "en este pueblo se nos respeta a los ancianos", incluyéndote a ti mismo en "los ancianos", es todo lo mismo.
> 
> NO ES lo mismo,  UNA COSA es el IMPERFECTO ACTIVO y otra el reflexivo, tanto así que reemplaza con clíticos a :
> " en este pueblo se nos respeta a los ancianos"
> *No creo que se pueda poner Se nos les respeta. O tienes otra posibilidad ????*
> 
> Como ya he dicho, el hecho de que "me" y "te" no se puedan, en general, sustituir por el objeto explícito no tiene nada que ver con la impersonal, es algo habitual.
> *Los pronombres átonos puedes usarlos en las reflexivas, pero no en la IMPERSONAL activa de primera o segunda persona.*
> 
> *Ivy294*


----------



## Jellby

Ivy29 said:


> NO ES lo mismo,  UNA COSA es el IMPERFECTO ACTIVO y otra el reflexivo, tanto así que reemplaza con clíticos a :
> " en este pueblo se nos respeta a los ancianos"
> *No creo que se pueda poner Se nos les respeta. O tienes otra posibilidad ????*



Sí es lo mismo. Tú estás queriendo poner varios pronombres, yo sólo uno.

Si dices "se respeta a los ancianos", dependiendo de quién sea el hablante y el oyente, puedes querer decir:

Se les respeta a los ancianos (ellos son los ancianos)
Se os respeta a los ancianos (vosotros sois los ancianos)
Se nos respeta a los ancianos (nosotros somos los ancianos)

Cuidado, se puede interpretar de otra forma. En estas tres frases tanto el pronombre como "a los ancianos" son objeto directo. También en las tres podría interpretarse el pronombre como OD y "a los ancianos" como OI. Lo que no puedes hacer es interpretar una de una manera y las otras de otra, eso es trampa


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> Sí es lo mismo. Tú estás queriendo poner varios pronombres, yo sólo uno.
> 
> Si dices "se respeta a los ancianos", dependiendo de quién sea el hablante y el oyente, puedes querer decir:
> 
> Se les respeta a los ancianos (ellos son los ancianos)
> Se os respeta a los ancianos (vosotros sois los ancianos)
> Se nos respeta a los ancianos (nosotros somos los ancianos)
> 
> Cuidado, se puede interpretar de otra forma. En estas tres frases tanto el pronombre como "a los ancianos" son objeto directo. También en las tres podría interpretarse el pronombre como OD y "a los ancianos" como OI. Lo que no puedes hacer es interpretar una de una manera y las otras de otra, eso es trampa


 
NO ACOSTUMBRO hacer TRAMPAS. Ni pierdo el tiempo en esas BOBADAS. Pero eso SÍ NO ME LAS DEJO HACER tampoco.
Ni ALARCOS, NI CUERVO, NI BELLO, NI la NUEVA GRAMÁTICA de la RAE, Ni Gil Y GAYA traen un solo ejemplo de *IMPERSONAL ACTIVA* con los pronombres átonos reflexivos ME, TE, NOS.

SE NOS/SE OS no son de IMPERSONAL ACTIVA, se les (SÍ)
aquí te doy esta dirección a ver si TÚ ENCUENTRAS lo que yo NO.

<<*Pronombre* personal - Sintaxis de formas átonas En una misma oración pueden aparecer dos, e incluso tres, *pronombres átonos*. Todos clíticos que aparecen en el mismo enunciado van siempre juntos, *...*
culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/.../Pronombre%20personal%20-%20Sintaxis%20de%20formas%20átonas.htm - 95k - En caché - Páginas similares>>>
en las reflexivas >>>

Ivy294


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> Pero eso SÍ NO MES LA DEJO HACER tampoco.


 
Lo siento, no estoy familiarizada con esta construcción. ¿?¿?


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> Lo siento, no estoy familiarizada con esta construcción. ¿?¿?


 
no me las dejo hacer tampoco.
Ivy294


----------



## Jellby

Ivy29 said:


> SE NOS/SE OS no son de IMPERSONAL ACTIVA, se les (SÍ)
> aquí te doy esta dirección a ver si TÚ ENCUENTRAS lo que yo NO.



Muy bien, avanzamos algo. En esa página se dice, entre otras cosas:

"Sa dan también restricciones de coaparición entre el _se_ impersonal y los clíticos de acusativo. El clítico impersonal _se_ no puede ir seguido del acusativo masculino singular _lo_ y en algunos dialectos tampoco del plural. Son, sin embargo, aceptables en todos los dialectos las secuencias con el acusativo femenino."
[Más abajo...]
"Teniendo en cuenta que el dativo _se_ aparece siempre seguido de la forma de acusativo de tercera persona [_se lo(s)_, _se la(s)_], tal vez por esa razón el _se_ impersonal es reacio a juntarse con esas mismas formas, a fin de evitar así la consiguiente ambigüedad.

Aquí se está hablando sólo de la tercera persona, en ningún momento se dice que no pueda ir seguido de pronombres (acusativos o dativos, poco importa) de primera o segunda persona.

Por otro lado, si sigues el enlace "Se le y se les en oraciones impersonales", puedes encontrar esta cita (la negrita es mía):

"*La presencia de pronombres clíticos de 1.ª y 2.ª persona*, para los que el paradigma no distingue entre pronombres dativos y acusativos, *no plantea ningún tipo de problema*."

Si no hay multitud de ejemplos de primera o segunda persona, no es porque sean incorrectos o porque no sean impersonales, sino porque esa página está dedicada a la problemática que surge con los pronombres de tercera persona. Pero aun así, podemos encontrar esto:

"Lo que no es aceptable es la presencia de un pronombre clítico acusativo conjuntamente con un clítico dativo en una oración con _se_:
_Los premios a mí se me los dio_,
aunque quizá aquí habría que establecer una nueva diferencia entre el español peninsular y el español de América, si se constata que construcciones como 
_A mí se me lo permitió_,
se encuentran de forma generalizada en el español de América. En cualquier caso, estas construcciones <_se_ + clítico dativo + clítico acusativo> estarían restringidas a contextos en los que *el clítico dativo es de primera o segunda persona*, ya que las construcciones con la tercera persona son totalmente inaceptables en el español actual:
_A Pedro se le lo permitió_." [Mendikoetxea, 1999: § 26.4.3]

Se está diciendo que la impersonal con "se" (de eso va toda la página) sí puede ir con clíticos de primera o segunda persona.

También tenemos este ejemplo:

"Si el término del complemento es de persona, se prefiere la construcción anómala cuasi-refleja, convirtiendo el acusativo en dativo:
_Se invoca a los santos._
_Se honra a los valientes._
_Se nos calumnia._
_Se les lisonjea._"

No voy a evaluar qué significa "anómala cuasi-refleja", pero verás que pone en los mismos términos "se nos calumnia" y "se honra a los valientes".


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> Muy bien, avanzamos algo. En esa página se dice, entre otras cosas:
> *Al pronombre impersonal se *
> no le pueden seguir dos clíticos (uno como complemento directo y el otro como complemento indirecto); se omite el clítico que representa al complemento directo
> _*Tiene algunos defectos, pero *se le los* perdonan porque es muy amable. __Tiene algunos defectos, pero *se le* perdonan porque es muy amable. __if']*El título de conde *se le lo* concedió por su labor en favor de la democracia_
> _El título de conde *se le* concedió por su labor en favor de la democracia_*]*Pepa _nos_ hirvió la leche.
> Se _nos_ hirvió la leche.
> La leche _nos_ hirvió.
> El Gobierno _nos _subió el gas
> Se _nos_ subió el gas.
> El gas _nos _subió.
> 
> Pili _nos _alegra a los colegas.
> Se _nos_ alegra a los colegas.
> Los colegas se _nos_ alegran.
> 
> *Lee con detención el cuadro*. Se te parece a la tuya. NO???
> El vaso se nos cayó, se nos cayó el vaso ( impersonal) pero NO IMPERSONAL ACTIVA.
> No pueden coaparecer en una misma secuencia *un clítico dativo de tercera persona y uno acusativo de primera o segunda*. Se producen, así, contrastes como los siguientes
> _Se lo entregué. / Se lo entregó_
> _Me lo entregó._
> Se/le/les en las oraciones IMPERSONALES
> Teniendo en cuenta que *el dativo se aparece siempre seguido de la forma de acusativo de tercera persona* [_se lo(s), se la(s)_], tal vez por esa razón el _se_ impersonal es reacio a juntarse con esas mismas formas, a fin de evitar así la consiguiente ambigüedad. Compárese
> _Se lo busca < Se busca profesor de inglés_. /
> Se lo busca < Le busca profesor de inglés.
> Cabe también la interpretación reflexiva:
> _Se lo busca para sí._
> Esto explica tal vez la tendencia, incluso entre hablantes no leístas, a sustituir la forma de acusativo con _se_ impersonal, por _le(s)_, sobre todo cuando ser refiere a *personas*. Así,
> _Se le busca._
> _Se les ve pasear._
> _Se le teme._
> Con todo, especialmente en el español actual, no es infrecuente el uso de las formas de acusativo en este caso:
> _Se la quiere mucho aquí._
> _Se los vio pasear_.»
> [Porto Dapena, Álvaro: _Los pronombres_. Madrid: Edi-6, 1986, p. 35]>>>>>
> 
> IMPERSONALES con ‘SE’ son las pasivas, las no intencionales, las IMPERSONALES activas, las SE MEDIAS, las SE con dativo ético o de interés.
> UNA COSA ES LA IMPERSONAL ACTIVA y otra muy distinta las impersonales con ‘se’ en general.
> Todavía espero un EJEMPLO de IMPERSONAL ACTIVA con NOS, TE y ME. Tan raro que ellos no dan un solo ejemplo con TE, NOS, ME. Una cosa son los ejemplos del *orden de los clíticos* y otra muy distinta  ejemplos de IMPERSONAL ACTIVA.
> *Espero paciente un ejemplo* de un texto, de la gramática de Gil y Gaya, de BELLO, Del libro nuevo de la RAE, del diccionario de dudas PANHISpánico, de los *tres tomos* de NEBRIJA Y BELLO, GRAMÁTICA descriptiva de la lengua español, qué raro que no encuentro un solo ejemplo de IMPERSONAL ACTIVA con TE, ME, NOS. BÚSCALO y me das la página y el autor.
> Felicidades
> 
> Ivy294


----------



## Jellby

Ivy29 said:


> Al pronombre impersonal _se_ no le pueden seguir dos clíticos (uno como complemento directo y el otro como complemento indirecto); se omite el clítico que representa al complemento directo
> _*Tiene algunos defectos, pero *se le los* perdonan porque es muy amable. __Tiene algunos defectos, pero *se le* perdonan porque es muy amable. __if']*El título de conde *se le lo* concedió por su labor en favor de la democracia_
> _El título de conde *se le* concedió por su labor en favor de la democracia_
> 
> Pepa _nos_ hirvió la leche.
> Se _nos_ hirvió la leche.
> La leche _nos_ hirvió.
> El Gobierno _nos _subió el gas
> Se _nos_ subió el gas.
> El gas _nos _subió.
> 
> Pili _nos _alegra a los colegas.
> Se _nos_ alegra a los colegas.
> Los colegas se _nos_ alegran.
> 
> Lee con detención el cuadro. Se te parece a la tuya. NO???



Se parece sí, porque la pasiva refleja y la impersonal con "se" se parecen. Pero no es lo mismo. Y además, no en el cuadro, pero sí se menciona en el texto, esas oraciones también se pueden formar con pronombres de tercera persona.

Podemos abundar sobre esto e interpretar esta oración de dos maneras:

Se nos respeta a los ancianos -> Se respetan nuestros ancianos. La sociedad en general respeta a nuestros ancianos ("nuestro" puede ser los de mi pueblo, los de mi "raza", el grupo que sea donde yo me incluya). Esta oración no se puede sustituir por "se nos respeta", porque falta el objeto directo, ¿qué se nos respeta?

Se nos respeta a los ancianos -> Se nos respeta a nosotros, los ancianos. Los ancianos somos respetados por la sociedad. Aquí "nos" y "a los ancianos" son el mismo objeto directo duplicado y sí se puede decir simplemente "se nos respeta", "a los ancianos" simplemente aclara qué se entiende por "nos".

De todas formas, el hecho de que sea impersonal o no no cambia por añadir un objeto indirecto (el "nos" en la primera interpretación). ¿Dirías que "se hirvió las patatas" es impersonal pero "se nos hirvió las patatas" no?



> No pueden coaparecer en una misma secuencia un clítico dativo de tercera persona y uno acusativo de primera o segunda



Nadie ha dicho lo contrario, yo he hablado de la combinación inversa: dativo de primera o segunda, acusativo de tercera. O bien sólo de acusativo de primera (el "se" impersonal no es dativo)



> Esto explica tal vez la tendencia, incluso entre hablantes no leístas, a sustituir la forma de acusativo con _se_ impersonal, por _le(s)_, sobre todo cuando ser refiere a *personas*.



Ahí está hablando sólo de sustituir "lo" y "la" por "le", no tiene nada que ver con primera y segunda personas.



> Espero paciente un ejemplo de un texto, de la gramática de Gil y Gaya, de BELLO, Del libro nuevo de la RAE, del diccionario de dudas PANHISpánico, de los tres tomos de NEBRIJA Y BELLO, GRAMÁTICA descriptiva de la lengua español, qué raro que no encuentro un solo ejemplo de IMPERSONAL ACTIVA con TE, ME, NOS.



No tengo esos libros, mi capacidad está limitada por lo que pueda encontrar en internet. Te he puesto ejemplos, pero tú recurres al "no es un vasco de verdad". Te he puesto una cita (de Mendikoetxea, ¿ese no cuenta?) donde se dice *explícitamente* que los pronombres de primera o segunda persona no presentan problemas en las impersonales con "se".

Bien, pasemos a Bello, que lo tenemos aquí:

"*787* Pasemos a las construcciones irregulares cuasi-reflejas, que son las que tienen el acusativo reflejo se, y pertenecen todas a la tercera persona de singular: se duerme, se canta, se baila; «_Aquí se pelea por el caballo, allí por la espada_» (Cervantes). «_Se escribe y compone en la actualidad bajo el yugo de un culteranismo de pésimo gusto, que ni siquiera es ingenioso y erudito como el de Góngora_» (Mora). «_¿Y cómo se imita? Copiando_» (el mismo). El único sujeto que se ofrece a la mente es la acción misma del verbo; como si dijéramos se ejecuta el dormir, el cantar, el bailar, el pelear, el escribir, el componer, el imitar. Estas construcciones *anómalas cuasi-reflejas* de tercera persona se puede decir que entran en el proceder ordinario de la conjugación; porque son contados los verbos que no se construyen alguna vez de esta manera. Son reflejas en la forma, pasivas en su significado."

¿Eso es lo que entiendes por "impersonal activa"? Yo creo que sí, aunque Bello dice que son "pasivas en su significado". Si no, dime cómo llama él a las "impersonales activas".

"*792* Si el término del complemento es de persona, se prefiere la construcción *anómala cuasi-refleja*, convirtiendo el acusativo en dativo «_Se invoca a los santos_»; «_Se honra a los valientes_»; «_*Se nos calumnia*_»; «_Se les lisonjea_»."

Aquí da precisamente un ejemplo de esta construcción con "se nos".

P.D. Por favor, no uses tantos colores, tamaños y tipos de letras que lo único que hacen es dificultar la lectura. Y separa adecuadamente lo que citas de lo que contestas.


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> Se parece sí, porque la pasiva refleja y la impersonal con "se" se parecen. Pero no es lo mismo. Y además, no en el cuadro, pero sí se menciona en el texto, esas oraciones también se pueden formar con pronombres de tercera persona.
> 
> Podemos abundar sobre esto e interpretar esta oración de dos maneras:
> 
> Se nos respeta a los ancianos -> Se respetan nuestros ancianos. La sociedad en general respeta a nuestros ancianos ("nuestro" puede ser los de mi pueblo, los de mi "raza", el grupo que sea donde yo me incluya). Esta oración no se puede sustituir por "se nos respeta", porque falta el objeto directo, ¿qué se nos respeta?
> 
> Se nos respeta a los ancianos -> Se nos respeta a nosotros, los ancianos. Los ancianos somos respetados por la sociedad. Aquí "nos" y "a los ancianos" son el mismo objeto directo duplicado y sí se puede decir simplemente "se nos respeta", "a los ancianos" simplemente aclara qué se entiende por "nos".
> Además este 'nos' es un *DATIVO de interés* pues te incluyes, y no se necesita para claridad de la oración.
> 
> De todas formas, el hecho de que sea impersonal o no no cambia por añadir un objeto indirecto (el "nos" en la primera interpretación). ¿Dirías que "se hirvió las patatas" es impersonal pero "se nos hirvió las patatas" no?
> *Esto NO ES IMPERSONAL ACTIVA, estás mezclando cosas que no son del tema PATATAS ( PAPAS) son cosas*.
> 
> 
> Nadie ha dicho lo contrario, yo he hablado de la combinación inversa: dativo de primera o segunda, acusativo de tercera. O bien sólo de acusativo de primera (el "se" impersonal no es dativo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No tengo esos libros, mi capacidad está limitada por lo que pueda encontrar en internet. Te he puesto ejemplos, pero tú recurres al "no es un vasco de verdad". Te he puesto una cita (de Mendikoetxea, ¿ese no cuenta?) donde se dice *explícitamente* que los pronombres de primera o segunda persona no presentan problemas en las impersonales con "se".
> 
> *IMPERSONALES CON 'SE' son muchos y distintos. PERO IMPERSONALES ACTIVAS son muy distintas.*
> 
> Bien, pasemos a Bello, que lo tenemos aquí:
> 
> "*787* Pasemos a las construcciones irregulares cuasi-reflejas, que son las que tienen el acusativo reflejo se, y pertenecen todas a la tercera persona de singular: se duerme, se canta, se baila; «_Aquí se pelea por el caballo, allí por la espada_» (Cervantes). «_Se escribe y compone en la actualidad bajo el yugo de un culteranismo de pésimo gusto, que ni siquiera es ingenioso y erudito como el de Góngora_» (Mora). «_¿Y cómo se imita? Copiando_» (el mismo). El único sujeto que se ofrece a la mente es la acción misma del verbo; como si dijéramos se ejecuta el dormir, el cantar, el bailar, el pelear, el escribir, el componer, el imitar. Estas construcciones *anómalas cuasi-reflejas* de tercera persona se puede decir que entran en el proceder ordinario de la conjugación; porque son contados los verbos que no se construyen alguna vez de esta manera. Son reflejas en la forma, pasivas en su significado."
> *Son IMPERSONALES pues hay verbos IMPERSONALES  PERO NO SON IMPERSONALES ACTIVAS que son muy puntuales en sus características*.
> 
> ¿Eso es lo que entiendes por "impersonal activa"? Yo creo que sí, aunque Bello dice que son "pasivas en su significado". Si no, dime cómo llama él a las "impersonales activas".
> 
> Él las llama *anómala cuasi-refleja*.
> 
> "*792* Si el término del complemento es de persona, se prefiere la construcción *anómala cuasi-refleja*, convirtiendo el acusativo en dativo «_Se invoca a los santos_»; «_Se honra a los valientes_» ( *esta son IMPERSONALES ACTIVA;* « Ivy294 :_*Se nos calumnia ( impersonal SE relexivas)*_»; «_Se les lisonjea_»." (estas es IMPERSONAL activa,  así en singular se podía interpretar también como pasiva.
> 
> Aquí da precisamente un ejemplo de esta construcción con "se nos".
> *ES una impersonal SE reflexiva ( pero no IMPERSONAL ACTIVA)*
> 
> P.D. Por favor, no uses tantos colores, tamaños y tipos de letras que lo único que hacen es dificultar la lectura. Y separa adecuadamente lo que citas de lo que contestas.


*eso lo hago. Me gustan los colores.*

*Ivy294*


----------



## Jellby

Ivy29 said:


> eso lo hago. Me gustan los colores.



Bien, entonces deduzco que escribes sólo para que te guste a ti y no para que los demás te lean.

Además, me has atribuido varias cosas que yo no he dicho (todas dentro del "quote").

De todas formas intento desligar tus contribuciones de las mías...



> Él las llama anómala cuasi-refleja.



Perfecto, lo que yo suponía



> «Se honra a los valientes» (esta son IMPERSONALES ACTIVA); «Se nos calumnia» (impersonal SE relexivas); «Se les lisonjea»" (estas es IMPERSONAL activa, así en singular se podía interpretar también como pasiva).



Vale, se acabó la discusión. Me pides un ejemplo de Bello, te doy un ejemplo de Bello donde dice *explícitamente* que ésa es una construcción «anómala cuasi-refleja» (que, según tú, es lo que tú llamas "impersonal activa" y lo que yo llamo "impersonal con 'se'")... y tú dices que no es un ejemplo válido. Estás moviendo la portería y vuelves a recurrir al "no es un vasco de verdad". Por mi parte no tengo más que decir.


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> *eso lo hago. Me gustan los colores.*
> 
> *Ivy294*


Esto me parece de muy mala educación ya que Jellby, estoy segura que en nombre de todos, te ha pedido muy educadamente no usar tantos colores ya que sólo confunden y hacen daño a los ojos. 
Pensé que tu intención era ayudar a los demás, no molestar. Veo que he estado confundida.



Jellby said:


> Bien, entonces deduzco que escribes sólo para que te guste a ti .


...y con una falta de respeto hacia los demás tremenda.



> Por mi parte no tengo más que decir.


Para aclarar una duda es necesario lograr la atención del contrario y conseguir que este te escuche. Me uno a ti, Jellby, no creo que Ivy quiera escuchar.


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> Bien, entonces deduzco que escribes sólo para que te guste a ti y no para que los demás te lean.
> 
> Además, me has atribuido varias cosas que yo no he dicho (todas dentro del "quote").
> 
> De todas formas intento desligar tus contribuciones de las mías...
> 
> 
> 
> Perfecto, lo que yo suponía
> 
> 
> 
> Vale, se acabó la discusión. Me pides un ejemplo de Bello, te doy un ejemplo de Bello donde dice *explícitamente* que ésa es una construcción «anómala cuasi-refleja» (que, según tú, es lo que tú llamas "impersonal activa" y lo que yo llamo "impersonal con 'se'")... y tú dices que no es un ejemplo válido. Estás moviendo la portería y vuelves a recurrir al "no es un vasco de verdad". Por mi parte no tengo más que decir.


 
1- El problema de entendernos es que EL DATIVO ético *nos* en tu ORACIÓN *Se nos respeta a los ancianos. No tiene funciones ARGUMENTALES o sintácticas, es un recurso para IMPLICARSE el hablante en la oración. Tanto es así que su reemplazo debe ser por le/les.*
*SE NOS= LES/LE, y además no altera el significado de la oración pues si tu eres viejo en la oración se respeta a los ancianos, ahí estás incluido. Se nos acercó un policía/Se acercó un policía/se les acercó un policía.*
*2-Leyendo a Manuel SECO, página 182 de su LIBRO "gramática esencial de la lengua castellana" Las pasivas no pueden usarse sino en TERCERA PERSONA y no admiten la primera o segunda personas pues cambiaría el sentido su uso. Lo menciono por la similtud de las pasivas con las IMPERSONALES activas.*
*3- Las IMPERSONALES ACTIVAS son IMPERSONALES sinctáticamente, mientras que el resto incluyendo las pasivas son IMPERSONALES SEMÁNTICAMENTE.*
*3- Las pasivas son con verbos transitivos y las IMPERSONALES ACTIVAS puede ser con verbos transitivos o intransitivos, copulativos, semicopulativos. *
*4- El uso de 'SE' como marcador de pasiva y de IMPERSONAL 'se' no tienen ninguna función gramatical.*
*5- He consultado esta oración, y cuando tenga la respuesta la coloco aquí.*

*<<*Además, me has atribuido varias cosas que yo no he dicho (todas dentro del "quote").>> He respondido dentro del quote a tus aseveraciones. Una cosa es responder dentro de él y otra muy distinta alterar tus afirmaciones. Cosa bien delicada.


*Feliz día*
*Ivy294.*


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> Esto me parece de muy mala educación ya que Jellby, estoy segura que en nombre de todos, te ha pedido muy educadamente no usar tantos colores ya que sólo confunden y hacen daño a los ojos.
> Pensé que tu intención era ayudar a los demás, no molestar. Veo que he estado confundida.
> 
> ...y con una falta de respeto hacia los demás tremenda.
> 
> 
> Para aclarar una duda es necesario lograr la atención del contrario y conseguir que este te escuche. Me uno a ti, Jellby, no creo que Ivy quiera escuchar.


 
*Tu interpretación es COMO SIEMPRE sesgada*, me interpretan a gusto, Siempre he usado los colores aquí y en muchos foros. Y otros también los usan. No veo la razón de cambiar *algo INOFENSIVO*.

Ivy294


----------

